# Chickenboylures Guess the Color Contest



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Ok, here goes, I will type real slow so everyone can understand. However, if you ask for rules clarification you are automatically disqualified and cannot participate in any future www.chickenboylures.com contests/announcement threads or whatever you call them for the next 18 months. *PM blackmagic and ask him how that feels.*

*One guess per 2cool name.* (disqualification rules above apply)

*Here is the contest:*

*I have created a new "color" of one of my lures.*

*Guess specifically the lure and the color.*

*For example: Psycho Chicken solid gold glitter or for example 4" shrimp, Pearl white with chartreuse tail.*

*The contest ends at 8PM this Tuesday.*

*Flounder season is right around the corner, but in my humble opinion it has already started, so the winner of the contest gets ALL of the following.*

*1. www.chickenboylures.com cap*
*2. one pack of 4" shrimp flounder king*
*3. one pack of 3" shrimp flounder king jr*
*4. one pack of 4" shrimp morning glory*
*5. one pack of 4" shrimp chicken pot pie*
*6. one pack of 3" shrimp pumpkin seed*
*7. one pack of 3" shrimp morning glory*
*8. one pack of Thunder Tail Mullet flounder queen*
*9. one pack of Thunder Tail Mullet pumpkin seen*
*10. one pack of 4" shrimp chicken on a bone*
*11. one pack of Psycho Chicken red and white*
*12. one pack of Psycho Chicken pearl white and red*
*13. one pack of Psycho Chicken Texas Roach*
*14. one pack of Psycho Chicken Jo Jo Glow*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Only one winner, the first to guess the lure and the color wins.*


----------



## Elturbobug (Sep 9, 2012)

Hot Tamale in heavenly tan???


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

4" Tabasco Chicken


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Pink/silver char tail psycho chicken


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Black and white psycho chicken..


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Blonde chickadee 4" shrimp


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Psycho chicken shad in new penny


----------



## reload56 (Apr 6, 2012)

golden tan and glitter splittail


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, sounds like you may be more interested in some creative new colors for your products so I will play.
Psycho Chicken - Dill Pickle Chartreuse


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Color*

4" Solid PEARL-GLITTER Shrimp


----------



## jared07 (Apr 3, 2011)

White Tailed Zebra 4" Shrimp...

Jared07


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Bone with a glow "tail"

Â©


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Psycho Chicken shad - Morning Glory


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

Zebra top bank fishing biscuit? Known as ZeeBiscuit.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Psycho Chicken, Salt n Pepper with Chartreuse tail.

I hope you need my address..


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

Psycho chicken bubble gum


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Key lime pie white thunder tail mullet


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Psycho chicken black chartreuse


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

3 or 4 in shrimp

Pearl " glo " top, black bottom, chartreuse tail

Yin yang chicken


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

4" shrimp "southern fried chicken"


----------



## O'Fish'All Business (Aug 25, 2012)

Physco chicken shad- Spicy cajun chicken with chartreuse tail


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Winner winner chicken dinner*

4" shrimp, black body with gold flake and white tail


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

4" shrimp Chicken Salad (bone diamond)


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

No one is even close 

Prizes added
1. Chicken chit menhaden 
2. Chicken chit squid.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Would you like a clue?


----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

Watermelon /chartreuse tail psycho chicken


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Electric Chicken shrimp/ Bloody Mary shrimp


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

morning glory / white tail psycho chicken


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Yes to a clue since you have a lot of different products. 

Non contest question: Used to use copper tubing to core a hole in some of the larger plastics and add a rattle and super glue the hole . 

Wondering about adding a rattle to the 4" shrimp and filling the hole with CB C. S. and a piece of cotton to close the hole. 

Wonder how much longer the CS will give off flavor? Been thinking about this all day cleaning up my tackle getting ready for the fall season and flounder run.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Black body White tail Shrimp


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Asking for a clue is automatic DQ. I am a greasy chicken this evening.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Would you like a clue?


That sounds like you're giving everyone a second guess to me

Â©


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Guess I didn't guess it thensad4sm


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> That sounds like you're giving everyone a second guess to me
> 
> Â©


Purdy please?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Tramp stamp, day glow orange with glitter


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

hot blond


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

*Sweeeeeet*

Psycho Chicken Shad - Smokin Hot with a Chartreuse tail...??


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

Blackened Chicken. Black top, Pink bottom/Chartruse tail


----------



## UH_FishSlayer (Feb 4, 2011)

4" shrimp clear and red tail... fire chicken


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

finger likken good psycho chikken


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

4" skrimp Tequila sunrise


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Morning Glory Psycho Chicken Shad.

-hook


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Prizes just added:

One pack 3" shrimp bubble gum pink
One pack thunder tail mullet plum chartreuse tail


----------



## yak07 (Jul 24, 2007)

Physco Bronze Bikini


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Psycho Chicken 
Glow/Chartreuse tail

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Psycho Chicken Shad / Trout King

I hope!


----------



## das71198 (Aug 12, 2005)

4" flounder king - copper with chartreuse tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Prize added

15 minutes alone with ChickenDoll. Then one on the right


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Mrs. Bull Red (a.k.a. Sangria Girl) guesses Psycho Chicken solid gold glitter.


----------



## troutcatcher99 (Jul 5, 2013)

El natural physco chicken 4"


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Did not realize this was going to be so difficult.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

4" Fried Chicken Shrimp, capped with white gravy tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Previous winner pic


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)




----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Hot blond zebra on the rod


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

3"bubble gum trout king with a chartrwuse tail

Â©


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Another previous www.chickenboylures.com contest winner

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

psycho chicken pearl pink?


----------



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

blue/chart 4 in shrimp


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

solid black psycho chicken and it will be called Red king


----------



## binsonc (Jul 26, 2007)

Nake chicken


----------



## surfmansk (Oct 27, 2011)

Motor oil / white tail. 2nd guess though


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

*Psycho Chicken Shad in Alvacado: 
*

*Black magic colored top, chartreuse bottom and red tail.
*


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Trout King pink/silver


----------



## A1 (Nov 4, 2011)

Limetreuse Psycho Chicken


----------



## JonahT (Aug 15, 2012)

Psycho Chicken Shad

Color: Electric Chicken or New penny


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

Pyscho Chicken Shad--Limetreuse Body with Red Tail


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thunder tail mullet black with key lime tail


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Psycho Chicken Shad in motor oil with Chartreuse tail.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Morning Glory shad with pink split-tail shrimp-infused scent. (that's what I see anyway... ;-)


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Psycho Chicken -- Key Lime Pie with White Tail-Silver Glitter


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Psycho Chicken / limetreuse


----------



## egret (Aug 3, 2011)

Mesohorny psycho chicken


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Big booty blue/white original Chickenboys.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

chicken Boy Shrimp, black white 'tail'


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Tuxedo(black/white) Psycho Chicken.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Psycho Chicken Shad - electric chicken


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just added: Additional prize of
One pack psycho chicken plum


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Psycho Chicken
Blue with glow tail -- Hot blonde


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Physco Chicken Zebra w/chartruese tail


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

So can we get one more stab at it?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Physco Chicken: Red with Chartreuse Tail.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Psycho Chicken Shad; Chewing Gum


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

Psycho Chicken Shad with the same color pattern as the "Trout King" shrimp (pink/silver/chartreuse tail).


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Electric chicken thunder tail mullet


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

3" shrimp bubble gum pink


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Black with white tail Psycho chicken


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Heavenly Blonde Ghost Shrimp


----------



## SonofSasquatch19 (May 7, 2013)

electric chicken pwycho shad


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Psycho Chicken Shad "Lemon Pepper Chicken"


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

psycho chicken morning glory


----------



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

Psycho chicken Pretty Girl


----------



## mysteryfisherman (Jun 19, 2013)

Name: Red King
Color: Gold glitter body with red tail
Lure: Psycho chicken


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

psycho chicken - tequila sunrise


----------



## leenance79 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Psycho Chicken*

Purple and green with Chartreuse tail


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Ok, here goes, I will type real slow so everyone can understand. However, if you ask for rules clarification you are automatically disqualified and cannot participate in any future www.chickenboylures.com contests/announcement threads or whatever you call them for the next 18 months. *PM blackmagic and ask him how that feels.*
> 
> *One guess per 2cool name.* (disqualification rules above apply)
> 
> ...


Chickenboy,
May I please be off of probation, I promise from this day on, never to do anything like the stuff that got me in this mess.


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Psycho Chicken Blonde Bombshell
Gold glitter white tail


----------



## baron von skipjack (Jun 23, 2009)

Bay-brown flonder pounder


----------



## Riverrat95 (Apr 7, 2013)

Physco chicken- tx roach


----------



## Deuce (Jan 26, 2011)

Psycho Chicken-"fried chicken"


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

physco chicken - pink glitter and chartreuse tail


----------



## king750 (May 6, 2013)

Trout king- chicken on a bone


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Thunder Tail Mullet Black with white tail


----------



## Orion85 (Apr 11, 2013)

Unfortunately I am to new to fishing and know even less about your catalog to even take an educated guess. Someone needs to school me on these things :-(. 

Good luck guys.

Ps. An uneducated guess: - shrimp flounder king - zebra w/ white tail


----------



## texag87 (Aug 13, 2006)

psycho chicken shad in pinkalicious


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Psycho Chicken- Chicken Chewing gum


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

The Thundering Herd
Thunder Mullet in Trout King
(pink/silver/chartreuse)


----------



## kpenglish (Apr 5, 2013)

Texas Tuxedo black and white glitter with chartreuse tail


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

4" shrimp- Greasy Chicken


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Going to say it without checking all the posts. Red body white tail psycho chicken. Sorry if it is available.


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

Psyco Chicken Shad-Gold Glitter- with Chartreuse tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just added. Winner gets to wear chicken suit at March Houston Fishing Show


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol the way this is going winner will get one pack of all lures, jig heads, chicken suit at the show, fishing trip with Chickenboy himself and triple order of what they order


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Beer can chicken 4" shad blue body with gold flakes and gold paddle tail


----------



## cvas828 (Jan 29, 2013)

Chicken noodle soup 
Psycho shad solid gold, red glitter, white,tail


----------



## kpenglish (Apr 5, 2013)

I think Chickenboy should also throw in a detailed map of his flounder Honey Holes!


----------



## tom1008 (Aug 26, 2010)

Blonde 4" shrimp morning glory. Winner!!!


----------



## PELAGICDAWG (Jul 15, 2012)

Psycho salt and pepperd char tailed chicken


----------



## bootmann (Aug 12, 2012)

4" shrimp chartreuse with pink tail.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

1st clue

Shrimp


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Trout king Jr shrimp chartreuse/plum tail


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

OK, very similar to the Trout King, except instead of pink back *a dark purple back with clear/opaque belly with a chartreuse tail.*

>E


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Opaque? Your are getting close


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Shrimp in opening night/chart tail


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Chicken Pimp in Lime Green!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Psyco chicken "egg white"!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

Clear glitter /char tail shrimp


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Opaque? Your are getting close


I tried.sad2sm LOL 
At least I gave another "clue".

>E


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

2nd clue. You are so right, you future groom you, it is all about the tail.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> Opaque? Your are getting close


When will u allow a second guess? The clues I like!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Blonde with a white tail..


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

3rd clue. I announced when I made it-on field testing it I never caught so many quality fish so quickly.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

Whatever it is sign me up then.


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> 2nd clue. You are so right, you future groom you, it is all about the tail.


Oh, please let me marry the Chicken Girl Doll. I like pink with white polka dot panties.:spineyes: Just make sure you tell her the "honeymoon" will be short lived, due to me going feeching.:walkingsm

>E


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> When will u allow a second guess? The clues I like!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


X2... There's only 21 hours and 23 minutes left! Whoever wins is gonna have to get a new tackle box!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just added prize of 10 minutes alone with the other one


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just added: 3 packs of the new 4" shrimp color.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Clear with black glitter chartreuse tail


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

4" shrimp, Opaque White/Black Glitter Body with Chartreuse Tail, Red Head & Legs.
Name: "Sunday Chicken" 
My Great Grandma would be proud.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just added. Black magic banned from contests for additional 6 months for complaining about being banned in the first place.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Oops....


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

weimtrainer said:


> 4" shrimp, Opaque White/Black Glitter Body with Chartreuse Tail, Red Head & Legs.
> Name: "Sunday Chicken"
> My Great Grandma would be proud.


Better name might be "Chicken Sundae"


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

4" shrimp black body white tail


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

txsmith1 said:


> 4" shrimp black body white tail


Ooh..Deep Maroon or Black Body with Gold Glitter, for the darker days, sounds good.


----------



## markhoutx (May 26, 2006)

Shrimp Jo Jo Glow


----------



## LLM_Angler33 (Dec 26, 2012)

4" Shrimp pearl white body with a red tail.


----------



## GINGERBREADMAN (Sep 27, 2005)

4" shrimp white with gold glitter chartreuse tail


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

4" shrimp, tan body white tail.


----------



## Surfboss (Mar 26, 2013)

Golden Tan/White tail hott chicken


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

3" Shrimp....Pink with silver flake


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

4" shrimp jojo glow


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Clear with red glitter and a red tail


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

*4" shrimp bone body with a paddle tail in chartreuse?*


----------



## Anytimer (Jun 26, 2012)

Psycho Chicken Shad-Texas Roach/glow tail, 3.5 inches


----------



## wallhanger (Apr 10, 2009)

Trout King - Pink Back, Silver Glitter Belly, Chartruese Tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

There could be as many as 3 winners tonight!!!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

4" shrimp jojo glow


----------



## redkiller99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I now know what it is but i already posted :headknock


----------



## Laleitner (Jan 25, 2013)

psycho chicken shad trout king color- pink back sliver glitter belly chartruse tail


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

redkiller99 said:


> I now know what it is but i already posted :headknock


Yah. I kept a close eye on this thread for a while before posting. Tried to hold out for a couple of clues but the impatience bug bit.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Just added. Winner gets date with both chicken dolls


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> Just added. Black magic banned from contests for additional 6 months for complaining about being banned in the first place.


 Oh no. Lol sad2sm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thunder tail mullet white bottom with black top.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glow shrimp with chartreuse tail.


----------



## HAYWIREZ (Aug 9, 2006)

TROUT KING SHRIMP/PINK/SILVER:bounce:


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Opaque top with sparkle bone bottom with red tail 4' shrimp


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry, I just broke the rules. I gave my second guess, thought it was one guess per day. Hope my confession carries some weight, I would hate to suffer the same fate as blackmagic.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

4 inch shrimp - Glow with a Red Tail


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I just want to post on this silly thread....maybe I'll get disqualified for not caring what the new color is :biggrin:


----------



## Trout_Assassin96 (Jul 4, 2013)

4" Shrimp forest green with a red tail. Call it the "Flounder's Present" as it is Christmas colored


----------



## ShadyCajin (Oct 18, 2011)

Psycho Chicken in pretty pink


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mac,

Hope you win. Every guy's dream. 

TWO CUDDLELY CHICKS TO ROOST WITH.


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Psycho Chicken Southern Sunrise


----------



## dagnich (Feb 3, 2013)

4" Flounder king- Bubblegum blue body with blaze orange tail


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Dadgum! I thought this contest would've ended by now. Hurry up and announce the winner so we can buy the new color please.


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Psycho chicken white body with red tail


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

4 in shrimp bone w/ pink split tail


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Shrimp - Black w/silver flake and a white tail


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

Blond Chick with Black and white top/ white short bottom--

Will catch any fisherman any time day or night--just needs some one to show her how to hold a rod !!


----------



## jgee33 (Aug 19, 2013)

psycho chicken zebra meets cottontail


----------



## stir krazy (Jun 14, 2010)

Shrimp flounder king bronze body white tail


----------



## rbrumley08 (Aug 26, 2010)

4" shrimp, clear body with salt and pepper flake and chartreuse tail


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*chicken boy*

Trout king- dirty blonde top/clear belly/ charteuse tail


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

3" shrimp / glow gizzard


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Clue
www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

glow shrimp 4"


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Glow shad trout king with a chartreuse tail

Â©


----------



## SaltyTodd (Apr 24, 2007)

Thunder Tail Mullet- Chicken on a chain


----------



## Ladynpink (Aug 20, 2013)

Shrimp with candy apple green and pink tail


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Final clue:

Home page


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

4" shrimp pearl white and red


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

well if u open up 2nd guesses i think i might have it figured out... excited about the prizes but dressing up as the chicken at the fishing show would be awesome......


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

4" shrimp pearl white red tail


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I know it now that it's too late


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Again you must be specific on the lure:
For example: 3" shrimp black with white tail

One winner is on the board - looking for 2 more. 3 new colors in all

One guess per 2 cool name.


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

3" limetreuse disco chicken


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

TROUT KING, Pink Back, Silver Glitter Belly, Chartreuse Tail-4 inches, unique tail action drives the fish wild!!!


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Trout king Yellow/clear belly/ charteuse tail aka the dirty sanchez


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> Sorry, I just broke the rules. I gave my second guess, thought it was one guess per day. Hope my confession carries some weight, I would hate to suffer the same fate as blackmagic.


 Haha.


----------



## Hogslayer5l (Feb 15, 2013)

4" shrimp Chicken n dumplings glow


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Can anyone copy and paste


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

4" pysco pink body and chartruse tail


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

chickenboy 



Join Date: May 05 2008
Location: houston
Posts: 5,389
Rep Power: 21482159

Can anyone copy and paste
__________________
enter coupon code "2cool" for 10% Off


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

I wanna die.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

Introducing the Psycho Chicken Shad Glow with Chartreuse Tail!!!


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Wish I wasn't so quick on the triger and guess before clue ....... story of my life...lol


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

Pyscho chicken blonde with white tail


----------



## FISHP (Jul 23, 2013)

Black & white Bikini


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

4 in chicken on a bone shrimp chartreuse tail


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

4" shrimp chicken and dumping glow now with bright tail


----------



## DirtyThirty (Feb 28, 2012)

4" Shrimp Chicken on a Bone-Now with Brighter Tail!!!


----------



## BleedSaltWater (Jul 8, 2012)

Psycho shad - trout king 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Psycho Chicken
> Glow/Chartreuse tail
> 
> The First winner is Smackdaddy.
> ...


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

TROUTKILLER66 said:


> 4" shrimp chicken and dumping glow now with bright tail


Troutkiller66 is the second winner

4" shrimp chicken and dumplings glow with chartreuse tail (now with brighter tail)

*Wins all the prizes*
*Date with chickendolls*
*Gets to wear chickensuit at fishing show*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

StangGang said:


> 4 in chicken on a bone shrimp chartreuse tail


3rd winner is StangGang

4 in shrimp chicken on a bone chartreuse tail (now with brighter tail)

*Wins all the prizes*
*Date with chickendolls*
*Gets to win chickensuit at fishing show*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

DirtyThirty said:


> 4" Shrimp Chicken on a Bone-Now with Brighter Tail!!!


4th winner is DirtyThirty

*Wins all the prizes*
*Date with Chickendolls*
*Gets to wear chickensuit at fishing show*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*Winners:*

*Please PM me name and address*

*Thank you*


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

So who's the lucky fella that gets the Chickendolls last?


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice colors Joe. Definitely like the brighter chartreuse tails.

-hook


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

YAY! I got a PM saying I won a date with ChickenGirl!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What size is that costume? Thanks Joe


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> What size is that costume? Thanks Joe


Hey, clean out your PM's before you start thinking about your date with "Chicken Doll".:spineyes: We got lights to discuss before she abuses you.

>E


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Try again rattler, deleted some


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks CB for another fun contest. The new lures and colors look awesome.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Mac Great win.

CB I see a problem. 

Depending on where you got the twins and what they came equipped with from the adult toy store. 

Mack will probably not want to share nor will the other winners want to go out with the twins after Mac has been on the roost with the girls.  

Fun contest.


----------



## lovethefight (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hmm*

Psycho chicken shad / plum with white tail and silver glitter


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Chic n tail


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TD I wold want to go out with the girls before Mac. How is your dancing? 

Understand now that Mac won the date with the twins and get the suit he has downloaded the "Funky Chicken" song and is practicing every time he get out of the truck to ck another well site. 

Hope none of the local officers see Mac out dancing the Funky Chicken around the well sites. They may want to stop and ck to see what he is doing.

Hey Mac. Bring your winnings and lets go fish East Maty one day soon in the BC. I will help you see what we can catch on the CB baits. The only rule is no dancing on the BC and you cannot bring the twins.   Jim


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No dancin for me unless Im hittin the whoosky...lets go

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Congratulations to the winners. It was a fun contest.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> Did not realize this was going to be so difficult.


Now I understand this comment. 

I was looking at your website and making my guess based on stuff that was NOT there at the time of the contest. I even thought to myself "these brighter tails are new". Ha ha!

You are a generous dude "Flounderboy"!

P.S. When are you going to make me some Psycho Trout Kings?


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> Opaque? Your are getting close


So glad I could help the others in making their decisions. They should at least cut me in on their take.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

FYI, Black Magic was reinstated at 7:59, the contest ended at 8;00, he choose not participate.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

chickenboy said:


> FYI, Black Magic was reinstated at 7:59, the contest ended at 8;00, he choose not participate.


 Sweet. Thanks chickenboy.


----------

